# Stream Bridge?



## André B. (6. Dez 2005)

Gibt es sowas wie eine Streambridge? Also eine Klasse womit ich zwei streams verbinden kann. Oder muss ich ne Klasse schreiben, die immer wenn der outputstream was gibt in den inputstream schreibt oder so änlich ???:L


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Hallo ?  ???:L  Was soll denn das ?

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25215

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2005)

Hmm also für mich siehts auch so aus als wär das beantwortet

_*closed*_

Falls ich was falsch versteh: PN mich oder nen anderen Mod


----------

